# Target and Belkin Mini Laptop Carrying Cases



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just an FYI that your target MAY have the belkin mini laptop cases on clearance.

I found this one:
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=460026









on clearance at my target for $9  It is perfect size for my Kindle 1 with Oberon cover and the inside is slightly seperated so I could slide my booklight etc into space between the inner padding and the outside case. Great deal if you can find them!

ETA - all of the belkin mini cases were on clearance... not just the plum one pictured. They even had the neoprene sleves for like $5 if I remember right. Your mileage may vary tho


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

patchymama said:


> Just an FYI that your target MAY have the belkin mini laptop cases on clearance.
> 
> I found this one:
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=460026
> ...


I don't think that will fit my mini, but I like it for my K. I'll try to get over there tomorrow.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  I went and got a red canvas one.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

There are a couple on eBay for more than $9 but less than the retail price - I grabbed on in blue for $12.99 with free shipping.  (Now I really want another Oberon case in sky blue...)


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Great deal! Any other pictures than the stock picture with the K inside?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for letting us know. I have the belkin without handles and I love it. I'll have to try to pick up another one.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to my local Target today. I hope they have some cases left.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

GMTA!! I just bought this in black the other day. I was so excited to find it. I was looking for something to put my kindle in when I have it in the waterproof sleeve. It fits in there perfectly. I also picked up a neoprene sleeve that was on clearance for six bucks. My Kindle in the M-edge Go cover fits in there very nicely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got one this morning for $9.64.  I was a little leery of it.  It looked kind of small.  It absolutely would not fit my mini.  It's a very tight fit with the cover on my K.  I have the Tuff-Luv flip top.  

I like the style, and I'm sure I'll find a use for it.  It has a pocket both front and back and is pretty roomy inside.  The problem is the zipper.  I have to wiggle my K past the zipper.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got back from Target. I got one in black for 9.64 and I love it. They also had red and purple, which would have clashed with my colors. My Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover fits perfectly and I can even fit my iTouch in the other compartment. The only thing is, I can't figure out how to attach the strap. I am completely non-tech and my husband (extreme tech gene) is currently working out of town.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I checked my Target and didn't see any.  Of course, they may not have any; but I was wondering which section you found them in?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Elaine- they are in the electronic sections, next to the mini laptops.



> I just got back from Target. I got one in black for 9.64 and I love it. They also had red and purple, which would have clashed with my colors. My Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover fits perfectly and I can even fit my iTouch in the other compartment. The only thing is, I can't figure out how to attach the strap. I am completely non-tech and my husband (extreme tech gene) is currently working out of town.


The strap has little round caribeaner like clips on them, you push in and it opens and you attach it to the little fabric look on the side. Hard to explain!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Didn't look there.  I looked with laptop cases/luggage and handbags.  Will have to try again.  Thanks.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> The strap has little round caribeaner like clips on them, you push in and it opens and you attach it to the little fabric look on the side. Hard to explain!


Thanks! I didn't see the little clips at first because they were covered by the fabric. Finally got the clips working and got the strap on and it looks great. My Kindle really loves his new carrier. I think Target discounted these lovely bags because they didn't work for netbooks--fit was too tight. They should have marketed them as Kindle bags. I also found mine in the electronics section, both on the shelf and on the discount endcaps. They had about 6 of them left.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw those at Target and didn't think they would provide a lot of protection. For those of you using them, are they just a carrying bag or do they add enough protection?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I saw those at Target and didn't think they would provide a lot of protection. For those of you using them, are they just a carrying bag or do they add enough protection?


It seems fairly stiff, but I wouldn't carry my K in any bag without her cover anyway. It's a tight fit with Little Gertie's cover.


----------



## foxtail (Jun 6, 2009)

I just got back from Target (not having seen this thread!) and bought two Belkin neoprene Eee PC cases, a red for $2.48 and a black for $3.24. (They had the others too, as pictured above, but I wanted something smaller to pack in my briefcase.)  They cover my K2 in its Oberon Journal cover just fine!  I haven't decided if I'll travel with my Oberon or not- the neoprene is a little loose using just my Amazon cover, but would provide protection.

Kristi


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Its not super padded, but it is stiff.  I keep my K in the oberon cover for added protection.  I think naked it would flop around in there a bit.  But I also planned on adding a square of padding to one of the pockets and keep my kindle facing that square for extra screen protection


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My husband found some today at our Target. The pricing is a little different. The black and blue handled cases were $9 and the plain zip around was $6. The red and purple cases (with and without handles) were $4 and change. That's all the colors they had. 

I use mine as additional protection. I keep my kindle in it's oberon cover and put that inside the belkin case. I can then stick it in whatever purse or tote bag I'm carrying.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this.  I went to Target after work today and got it in plum, also.  Now I have a nice case to keep it in when I fly back to Minnesota next week.  This is my first trip with my Kindle, so this was just in time.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought the blue one on eBay for $12.99 with free shipping - fits the Kindle 2 with Oberon color nicely. I admit I was expecting the material to be neoprene and was a bit disappointed that it's not but maybe they needed to do that to give the handles stability.


----------

